# Any experience with Red Grandis?



## JZS (Dec 12, 2013)

I heard about a wood called Red Grandis and was wondering if anyone has experience with it? I've read that it comes really close as a true substitute for mahogany but would be more comfortable hearing experience of others before making a purchase. Prices are very reasonable too. Almost sounds too good to be true? I found the following description on a web site that I found on Google:

Red Grandis (Eucalyptus Grandis) is a fast-growing, sustainable hardwood that offers an ecological alternative to tropical hardwoods. Versatile and strong, this beautiful hardwood is 100% pure FSC-certified and can be used for a full range of interior and exterior applications. Exceptional characteristics include uniform color, texture, weight and machinability. Available consistently, year-round from a family-owned forestry supplier, Red Grandis offers a real alternative to mahogany and other tropical hardwoods that have serious social and environmental liabilities.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm interested in trying this out for a blanket chest project I am hoping to build in the near future. My hunch is that the fast growth would mean it a relatively soft wood. Prices i've seen for it at Northland Forest Products seem reasonable.

On the bright side, I've had promising signs that eucalyptus can look nice. My wife and i recently put in eucalyptus flooring in our house, and have been very happy with the end result. The wood is fast growing (hence soft), but is processed like bamboo (compressed) to form the planks. The installer was impressed with the hardness of the floor after dragging our loaded fridge over the floor to set it in place.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Think I met that guy once in high school, but not sure…

;-)


----------



## alohafromberkeley (Oct 26, 2011)

Sounds like a name dreamed up by a PR guy….."Lyptus" is sometimes sold as a "mahogany", but it's not even in the same genus as genuine Mahogany….In the Bay Area Eucalyptus trees are a fire hazard and grow like weeds. Australia has a bunch of Eucalyptus species that they use regularly. Jarrah is probably the best known.


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

Here it is growing in Brazil.










Here is a pic of some products made from it (taken in Brazil)


----------



## MobHarley (Jan 11, 2019)

I run a wine cellar manufacturing co. We are considering using red grandis for a new custom line of racks. One of our competitors uses it and calls it Grand Mahognay. We have used it for a couple cellars and it works like a dream. We will soon be laying up our own veneer panels. What to call it and how do we get our clientele on board with a new wood? It is an amazing cellaring wood and takes our water based stains sooooo well. Dream wood boys! Great , sustainable version of Mahognay but we don't want to mislead people. Any ideas?


----------



## Sawdust2012 (Sep 17, 2013)

I have made a few Adirondack chairs out of it. It is fairly soft, it planes easily, but if you go against the grain trying to joint an edge, it will punish you. Some of it tends to have the same red coloring of mahogany, and the grain pattern is similar. I can't remember how expensive Sapele is, but it is far closer to mahogany in appearance and hardness. Red Grandis grows tall and straight, so it's easy to find 4/4 boards over 12' long. It seems to split fairly easy, but that may be my fault.










To MobHarley:
Calling this Mahogany is like calling a Chevy a Lexus because the share the characteristics of an engine and 4 wheels. Your competitor is full of gas. I'm betting he sells it at a premium price. Why not call it Red Grandis, sell it at your usual mark-up, and absolutely destroy his credibility. You are correct, it takes oil beautifully, but the difference in this and mahogany is instantly noticeable. I would carry samples of both to show what true Mahogany looks like, and how a customer could approximate that at a more comfortable price. I don't have any business telling you how to run yours, but I have 30 yrs of sales experience, and have grown to love exposing bs artists.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I agree with sawdust. Honduras mahogany is king nothing like it. 
I've only had the pleasure of holding several pieces of Cuban mahogany in my hands from a friends private stash.
It was very different then Honduras dark and heavy like ebony.
I got nothing against Grandis looks like a great tropical wood.
Good for you sawdust expose the frauds


----------



## ScottM (Jul 10, 2012)

Much closer to cedar than mahogany. Red grandis is very light and I got a lot of tear out. As you see in the pictures above it is very pretty.


----------



## klamso (Aug 11, 2021)

> I have made a few Adirondack chairs out of it. It is fairly soft, it planes easily, but if you go against the grain trying to joint an edge, it will punish you. Some of it tends to have the same red coloring of mahogany, and the grain pattern is similar. I can't remember how expensive Sapele is, but it is far closer to mahogany in appearance and hardness. Red Grandis grows tall and straight, so it's easy to find 4/4 boards over 12' long. It seems to split fairly easy, but that may be my fault.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi @Sawdust2012, was wondering if you could share any comments on how your Adirondack chairs in Red Grandis are holding up to the weather. I see this wood being used in fences in the UK, but am curious how this would hold up in a fence in a North American climate (are you in a location with a below-freezing average winter temperature?)

Much appreciated, KL


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

6.99 a board foot from here. Most likely you can do better, though.

https://www.woodworkerssource.com/red-grandis-eucalyptus/red-grandis-44-lumber.html

There is a nice close up photo.


----------



## Sawdust2012 (Sep 17, 2013)

Klamso,
It holds up pretty well outside, but I apply General Outdoor Oil every year. It turns grey in the sun pretty quickly. Rot resistance is good. It's my go-to wood for outdoor projects. I don't know what the average winter temp is in North Carolina, but I'm real sure it isn't below freezing. My chairs are only 3 yrs old. I might be a little concerned about using Red Grandis on something as permanent as a fence. Everything I have read says it holds up real well outside, but I tend to go with what I know on stuff like that.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

I bought a couple boards of 'Lyptus™ for something like $2.75 /bf a while back. These are a full 2"x10"x 14'. I intend to attempt a rocking chair with them. It looks very splitery at the ends. No knots or other features at all - as you would expect for plantation grown timber of a fast-growing species. Plantations in Brazil. I think they cut them at 18-20 years and 140' tall. Almost the same thing as Red Grandis. Seems to be medium weight - not light like pine, but not like purpleheart either. 14' 2×10 is about 100 lb.


----------



## klamso (Aug 11, 2021)

> Klamso,
> It holds up pretty well outside, but I apply General Outdoor Oil every year. It turns grey in the sun pretty quickly. Rot resistance is good. It's my go-to wood for outdoor projects. I don't know what the average winter temp is in North Carolina, but I'm real sure it isn't below freezing. My chairs are only 3 yrs old. I might be a little concerned about using Red Grandis on something as permanent as a fence. Everything I have read says it holds up real well outside, but I tend to go with what I know on stuff like that.
> 
> - Sawdust2012


Thanks Sawdust2012, that's really helpful context. I have to say I'm still on the fence about it (pun intended haha) but maybe I'll buy some to experiment with for other things first. My alternate choice is white oak - bit more expensive around here. [edit: trimmed the quoting]


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

I've worked with it a lot..A local restaurant wanted it for exterior tables..


----------

